# ABT's w/Poblano peppers



## big-fokker (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't know if they can still be classified as ABT's since I used Poblano's and not Jalapenos, but they sure do taste like em'!
I was doing some grocery shopping this morning and mama wanted chicken & dumplings in the crock pot for dinner tonight, which meant I didn't get to smoke anything...so I wandered over to the produce aisle. I really had the taste for ABT's (traditional w/Jalapeno) but I didn't feel like doing the tedious prep work. My eyes glanced upon the Poblano's and since I like them in Chile Relleno, I figured they would be good stuffed and smoked.
I was right, they are awesome!!












I didn't go by a recipe, but I remembered Debi saying something about sausage & cream cheese, so here's what I ended up using:

1 sausage roll
1 8oz. block of cream cheese (chive & onion)
1/4 cup cheddar (i used cubes because they were in the fridge)
2 TBS rub (jeff's recipe that I modded for my pallette)

Into the GOSM @200* w/a little hickory for about 1.5 - 2 hours and they were done.

I don't think I'll be going back to jalapenos after these
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Don't get me wrong, the jalapenos taste good, but the poblano's taste just as good and they are 10 times easier to work with.

BTW - the plate in the pic looks a little small, but it's a full size dinner plate...

B-F


----------



## glued2it (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks good! I prefer Pablano's myself. You stuff more in a pablano than you can a jalapeÃ±o!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

I love Chili Rellenos and Poblanos in particular ... one question ... Where is the bacon?


----------



## ozark rt (Nov 11, 2007)

Dang dude those look scrumptious. Now I've got an ABT jones.


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like and ABT. Taste like and ABT. Must be an ABT.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Those look great.
I have used poblano before. I have also used anehiem peppers before for people who can't stand the heat.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Those are some serious ABT's......thanks for the post!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Lookin' Good  ...


----------



## crownovercoke (Nov 11, 2007)

I love the pablano pepper... It has an amazing taste with alittle temp.

ABT's with pablanos and anahiems are a nice change from the norm.
Congrats on the job well done


----------



## big-fokker (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the great words everyone
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Squeezy, I forgot to get bacon when I went to the store, plus this was a last minute thought so I just used what I had in the fridge...maybe next time I'll wrap those suckers.

Poblano's are indeed a nice treat from the norm. I was surprised how tender the pepper was and offered just the right amount of heat. I found that when I did them with jalapenos, it was a crapshoot if I was gonna get a hot one or a tame one with each one.

I'm definitely a fan of smoked poblanos!


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 12, 2007)

That's part of the fun!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks great BF - I'm going to hav e to try that. That's all they had tonight at WallyWorld but I didn't know if they were sweet or hot peppers.

They als had something that looked like a small, skinny jalapinos anyone know what that was? Is it hot or sweet? I wish they'd put signs up once in awhile!


----------



## moltenone (Nov 12, 2007)

those look great Big-Fokker,i love the poblanos,i grow them ever year, great flavor.


Mark


----------



## squeezy (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey mom, I read just recently that the only peppers (chilis) that are not hot to some degree are the Bell family. 
For further info please read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweet_peppers
As you can see from this, it can be a very confusing subject!
Also, here is a list with photos, heat ratings and such ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_capsicum_cultivars


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 12, 2007)

the skinny ones are probably serrano peppers & they'll keep ya warm.here's a link
http://phoenix.about.com/od/foodandd...lepepper_6.htm


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 12, 2007)

Those might have been serranos. If that's what they were, they're hotter than jalapenos.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Debi, if they were short and thin and green, they probably were Serrano. It is the hottest chile most often sold next to a Jalapeno. They are usually hotter than a jalapeno, I eat (2) raw with a sandwich alnost daily. In restaurants, the Poblano is most often used for chile rellenos because they are mild enough and still have flavor for the general public, Anaheim are also used but have no heat at all and a lot less flavor. Both are very popular.


----------



## keywesmoke (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't like a lot of heat so I use pablanos too, but I like the way you sculpted yours better than mine. Very creative! I also love pickled stuff so I found whole pickled banana peppers (think pepper rings on a sub) and carve them out too. Nice job!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Great links Squeezy and Gyspy. From the pictures I think that are serrano peppers. They had the poblanos next to them. 

Thanks for the help. I do like heat not excessive but some. Just looking for a replacment for Jalepinos since they seem to have gone missing this week. 

The poblanos looked like sweet banana peppers (they are considered sweet aren't they?) so I pased them up. The serranos just looked like to much work to stuff not knowing what they are. Might try them in my chili though. I kind of like my chili to make my nose run and eyes water just a little.

Thanks again BF for the heads up on these peppers and all others for directions on peppers!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 13, 2007)

You are forgiven ...


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, some how I missed this thread... those ABT s look massively awesome BF!! I love Poblano peppers, I am definitely gonna try this... thanks for sharing!


----------



## wavector (Nov 13, 2007)

That sounds like Serrano Peppers and they are hot. I use them in my Ranchero Sauce. About four or five.


----------



## wavector (Nov 15, 2007)

Do you cook the sausage first?


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

I alway used smoked fatties in my ABTs better flavor


----------



## wavector (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks so much Debi.


----------



## big-fokker (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep. Cook sausage & add seasoning (I used Jeff's rub) when almost done. Drain and cool sausage. Mix crumbled sausage with the cream cheese and stuff the peppers. Poke a hole in the bottom of the pepper with a toothpick and smoke for about 1.5 - 2 hrs on about 200° - 225°.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 15, 2007)

Poblanos are a mild heat pepper, but their flavor more than makes up for it ... we sometimes add a little habanero powder to the fillings to turn the heat up a notch.


----------

